# Up The Road



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Back in the 1950s, if a local in my "dry" home county in Alabama used the phrase, "Well. Ah´m gone be headin´ up the road"; that meant that that person was heading the 14 miles to the county line and the nearest liquor store to buy some booze and this was a sort of indirect invitation to bring some back for you should you place an impromptu order for, say, some Black Jack or similar spirit. 

Now, here in Ajijic on Lake Chapala, the trip up the road infers a visit to the coast and it has become a tradition here at the lake to worship sea salt from the coast of Colima so, when one travels to the Colima Coast, one is supposed to bring back Colima sea salt for privileged friends and this has become something of a cult movement. Corny; yes, but still an enticing idea to some.

Well, here in West Ajijic just beyond Six Corners at the La Huerta Shopping Center west of Rio Zula on one´s left, a new store has opened that carries an interesting, if limited inventory of unusual products one of which is _Colima Sal de Mar Arte__sana_l harvested on the Colima Coast at Cuyutlán and so Dawg bought a 700 gram bag for $27 Pesos and, I must say, it ain´t bad salt. Now there is no need to drive over to the somewhat marginally interesting black sand beaches of Cuyutlán to acquire one´s sea salt because it´s available right here on the lake. I also bought some _Tierra En Flor Miel de Abeja _(bee´s honey) made strictly from honey gathered from agave flowers and that is really good honey. The store also sells "organic" coffee from Chiapas which I bought to start periodically making café de olla - the technique for making same was taught me by our indigenous houseguest from Chiapas who stayed with us during the recent Chapala artisans fair - a great event those of you who are interested in Mexican artisanal works should not miss. Great fun every November at the Yacht Club on the lake.


----------

